# true  false



## blondlebanese (Dec 9, 2014)

i read that keeping a plant that is in flowering in the dark for an extra 24 hours for one day will increase bud growth.  true or false?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 9, 2014)

That's not true. What it will do is cause the stems to stretch which people often think is growth. But it doesn't help the buds get bigger. A healthy and happy plant makes buds get bigger


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 9, 2014)

Its is false, i have done it many times, not because i wanted to but because work or life interrupted a harvest and i never saw a difference in anyway.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2014)

False.


----------



## justafarmer (Dec 9, 2014)

Most White Widow seed descriptions say to put the plants in total darkness for the last TWO WEEKS! I have never understood this crazy suggestion, and never cared to gamble giving it a try. Anyone else ever notice the 2 week recommendation?

When they look good and ready, thats when I chop em, sometimes even with the lights on!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2014)

False.

There is no way that anyone can make me believe that 2 weeks of total darkness will improved anything on a plant.  I would need some controlled scientific studies to believe that anything at all beneficial could happen with that practice.  From a botany and biological standpoint, it makes no sense at all.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 10, 2014)

2 weeks?
no never heard of that one before.
heard many say dark a few days before harvest though.. don't think it does much myself.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 10, 2014)

What a dark period will also do for the buds in the last days is cause them to swell with moisture. But that is not really helpful as you will then harvest and DRY them where the buds will shrink back down to normal size.


----------



## Locked (Dec 10, 2014)

Just as false as watering with grape soda will make the buds taste like grape.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Just as false as watering with grape soda will make the buds taste like grape.



LOL--I remember that Hick always used to say that if bud picked up the taste of what it was watered with, his would taste like bat poo....I sure do miss that old guy!


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Just as false as watering with grape soda will make the buds taste like grape.



No you water your plants with Brawndo, because it's got Electrolytes.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 11, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> No you water your plants with Brawndo, because it's got Electrolytes.



Its what plants crave.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 11, 2014)

Lesso said:


> Its what plants crave.



Lmao


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (Dec 20, 2014)

Lots of good advice here.  I learned something.  Thanks.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 20, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--I remember that Hick always used to say that if bud picked up the taste of what it was watered with, his would taste like bat poo....I sure do miss that old guy!



 I miss Hick too, can't we make him come home?


----------



## samarta (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds like you are asking for possible mold growth after an otherwise successful grow!!  I can see a night or two topping off some maturing trechs, but not that long.

What is Brawndo??


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 21, 2014)

samarta said:


> Sounds like you are asking for possible mold growth after an otherwise successful grow!!  I can see a night or two topping off some maturing trechs, but not that long.
> 
> What is Brawndo??



Lol, it's what plants crave!!!


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 21, 2014)

View attachment brawndo.jpeg


View attachment Brawndo_df5cc5_887063.jpeg


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 21, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> View attachment 220836
> 
> 
> View attachment 220837



AWESOME! Can we go family style on her.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 21, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> No you water your plants with Brawndo, because it's got Electrolytes.


 
This is the best movie because it really does show a glimpse of our future.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 21, 2014)

Growdude said:


> This is the best movie because it really does show a glimpse of our future.



It's simple the best, you have to see it if you haven't people.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 31, 2014)

It's gator aid you use to get the electrolytes and flavor duh


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 31, 2014)

Growdude said:


> This is the best movie because it really does show a glimpse of our future.



Future??? Dude, I see that today everywhere. It's definitely not the future..... we are there NOW. LOL


----------

